# Paul Moore aka 'The Crazy Canadian' - RIP



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I just read (in Woodturning Design magazine) that Paul Moore, 'The Crazy Canadian', passed away December 28, 2013.

Those of you who have done business with Paul's company, Stockroom Supply, located in Wainfleet, Ontario, Canada, may have spoken with Paul on the phone … he often handled customer calls, and was a joy to chat with. When I bought my V-Drum sander kit, Paul very patiently guided me through building the machine and getting it setup.

If you have attended recent 'Woodworking Shows', there is a good chance you sat in on some of Paul's demos. He was a stitch to watch and I always learned something. If you search YouTube, you'll find 50+ videos that he did … they are worth watching.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry he Passed…

I bought one of those V-Drum sander kits too… Have talked to him a few times…

A very nice guy…

I hope his Company will continue on…

He didn't look very old to me…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

It is my understanding that his wife and sons are continuing the business.

I bought some supplies for my V-Drum from one of his sons last year at the Milwaukee woodworking show. Nice young man.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes thank you for bring it up ,I mentioned it on another thread(post #77) but was surprised no one acknowledged his passing,Paul had a crazy sense of humor,I really enjoyed his funny youtube videos.
Stockroom supply is still up and running as it should but I bet without the crazy Canadian Paul Moore it's just not the same .may he rest in peace.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55928


----------

